# Grésil



## Miguelillo 87

Bonjour tout le monde. 

Je crois que cet mot on peut la traduire comme.- ¿Granizo?

Je ne suis pas sûr, Vous pouvez m'aider?

Il n'ya pas de contexte c'est dans la page de météorologie candienne et il dit.

Aujourd'hui Grésil -10 ºC et il y a un petit dessin de un nuage avec plui et glace.

C'est pour ça que je crois que c'est Granizo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

No se cuál es la palabra en español, se asemeja al granizo pero para mí (que vengo de los Alpes) el _grésil _es más fino que la _grêle _(= granizo). Son trocitos de hielo pero pinchan como agujas cuando el granizo suele ser redondo y más grueso.
Mira esta página.

Esperemos la aparición de un forero que provenga de un lugar de montañas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Por lo que leí creo que la diferencia es.

Granizo (Gréle) Está compuesto de hielo. 

Grésil. Son copos de nieve cubiertos con hielo, es decir son dos cosas juntas. (Tal vez por eso el dibujo de la nieve y "lluvia" juntos ¿No??

¿No sé qué opines Cintia?

Pero bueno yo que vivo en el centro de México es casi imposible que caiga algo aparte de Granizo o lluvia. O sea que Grésil ni idea de que sea en español. 

¿Én algún país hispanohablante cae grésil?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re..., 

Es que en Alicante tampoco se da (aunque hoy casi casi ). 
La nieve y los dos: _grêle _y _grésil _son de hielo.
En realidad aquí sentí a veces la misma sensación cuando paseé a orilla del mar y que un viento huracanado te proyecta los granitos de arena en la piel.

La gran diferencia está en el grosor: en la página que te mandé dicen hasta 5 mm para el _grésil _y de 5 mm a 5 cm para la _grêle_, y después tenemos el _grêlon _que es superior todavía. En 25 años sí he visto granizo = grêle aquí pero nunca _grésil _que (no es nada científico) creo que se convertiría en lluvia antes de llegar a la ciudad.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

*Se le llama cellisca*

_Precipitación_ de partículas de hielo translúcido que cae de una nube. Estas partículas son casi siempre esféricas y presentan a veces puntas cónicas. Su diámetro puede alcanzar o rebasar los 5 milímetros.

Nota: en Irún, no suele nevar. Las temperaturas son suaves debido a la próximidad del mar.


----------



## gustave

El granizo puede caer hasta en verano.
El *grésil* es una llovizna helada por el frío del aire.
Dice el diccionario que cellisca es de neige fondue, parece diferente, ¿no?

Ahora ya no entiendo nada, ya que la página que nos pasa Cintia habla de "neige fondue entourée de glace". Pero si hace bastante frío para que la nieve se transforme en agua, ¿cómo puede helar después?


----------



## Paquita

grésil según wikipedia (con gráficos) distinto de grêle

La diferencia viene de diferencias de temperatura del aire, de presión y de velocidad de transformación del vapor de agua... complicadísimo.

La "neige fondue" es mezcla de nieve y lluvia, cuando la temperatura no es lo suficientemente baja para que la nieve caiga "entera"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


gustave said:


> El granizo puede caer hasta en verano.
> El *grésil* es una llovizna helada por el frío del aire.
> Dice el diccionario que cellisca es de neige fondue, parece diferente, ¿no?
> 
> Ahora ya no entiendo nada, ya que la página que nos pasa Cintia habla de "neige fondue entourée de glace". Pero si hace bastante frío para que la nieve se transforme en agua, ¿cómo puede helar después?


No llamaría _llovizna _al _grésil _o cellisca. La llovizna es (para mí la _bruine_)  lo que llamamos comúnmente un *calabobos *(la lluvia es tan fina que ni te das cuenta de que cae pero te mojas igual ). Y les aseguro que el _grésil _se siente.

En cuanto a la transformación de la nieve en lluvia y de la lluvia en _grésil_/cellisca tiene que ver con la altura de la nube y la precipitación/nieve puede pasar por una corriente de aire algo más caliente y encontrarse a pocos metros del suelo con una corriente de aire muy frío que la vuelve a congelar.
Por eso decía que en Alicante (capital) la cellisca no existe ni creo que pueda existir: las temperaturas cerca del suelo nunca son lo suficientemente bajas para que congelen una gota de lluvia/restos de nieve a medio derretir. Pero sí tenemos granizo a veces.
Mi experiencia alpina me recuerda que el _grésil _solo ocurre cuando el viento es fuerte y muy frío. Brrrrr no quería recordarlo . (Perdón por el rollo)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola 

He encontrado una página sobre arcaísmos y otras particularidades en metereología que me parece muy completa. Leed por favor el párrafo que hay encima de la ilustración nº 21 y el que se encuentra justo debajo.

Martine, cuando dice que su contacto sobre la piel provoca graves quemaduras, es a lo que te referías ¿no?

Fuente

A ver que os parece.

Un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,



> Martine, cuando dice que su contacto sobre la piel provoca graves quemaduras, es a lo que te referías ¿no?


No, de quemaduras no hablaba: picotazos más bien. Aunque imagino que si uno se queda lo suficiente bajo la cellisca, sí, puede padecer qemaduras.
Pero sí, esta excelente página que nos mandas describe muy bien la sensación. Y me gusta la _gurrufada _de Salamanca (que me suena a intemperie con  mala leche )

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tximeleta123 said:


> Hola
> 
> He encontrado una página sobre arcaísmos y otras particularidades en metereología que me parece muy completa. Leed por favor el párrafo que hay encima de la ilustración nº 21 y el que se encuentra justo debajo.
> 
> Martine, cuando dice que su contacto sobre la piel provoca graves quemaduras, es a lo que te referías ¿no?
> 
> Fuente
> 
> A ver que os parece.
> 
> Un saludo


 

¡Es precioso y tan completo! Eres una artista.
El "calabobos" en Euskadi es el "sirimiri".


----------



## lpfr

Siguiendo los consejos de Tximeleta123 veo que, de acuerdo con su magnifico enlace, la traducción de "grésil" es *cimarra*. 

  El sirimiri y el calabobos (que lleva bien su nombre) deben corresponder al "crachin breton".


----------



## Tximeleta123

Cintia&Martine said:


> Y me gusta la _gurrufada _de Salamanca (que me suena a intemperie con mala leche )


 
Ja,ja,ja,ja Esa es buena ¿eh? pero no te pierdas lo que pone debajo de la ilustración 18. 



Tina Iglesias said:


> ¡Es precioso y tan completo! Eres una artista.
> El "calabobos" en Euskadi es el "sirimiri".


 
Ala, ¡pues para el saco! (de nuestros diccionarios). Eskerrik asko Tina. Ha sido un placer. Me encanta esta página. El gusto por la metereología y la aerología es lo que me queda de mis tiempos de parapente _(...aquellos maravillosos años...snif, snif_)


----------



## Gallinero

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
En relación con la meteorología,¿Se podría traducir "grésil" por nieve granulada?
"Grésil" aparece como opción en muchas páginas meteorológicas francesas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cenimurcia

Grésil = pluie de glace plus fine que la grêle


----------



## Gallinero

Luego entonces es,efectivamente ,nieve granulada como pensaba.
Gracias cenimurcia


----------



## Rizzos

Hola a todos.

Leyendo los comentarios me viene a la cabeza lo que en Cuenca llamamos agua-nieve.

Creo que en España no tenemos el equivalente de Grésil, porque al ser un país más cálido que Francia, o graniza o no graniza.

Pero en esta zona del interior, al no tener influencia marítima y estar en la montaña, creo que el fenómeno se asemeja.

Bueno, al lío. Aquí llamamos agua-nieve a la lluvia fina que cae en invierno y que por las bajas temperaturas nos llega casi helada.
Suele ir acompañada de viento muy muy frio, y aunque cae más lenta que el granizo sientes que se te clava en manos y cara.
Lo que no tengo muy claro es si el término agua-nieve es un regionalismo, un termino coloquial o realmente lo puedes usar en una traducción.

Cuidado que en otras zonas es lo contrario, nieve que se derrrite. Por eso me parece que puede ser un regionalismo.

Un saludo


----------



## Gallinero

Rizzos,no tiene nada que ver con el agua-nieve.
"Grésil" es nieve granulada pero que no cuaja en las superficies y que cae en forma de pequeños cristales helados más o menos redondeados.
Y,por cierto,en España sí que se da con frecuencia sobretodo en el norte y en montaña.Hay que tener en cuenta que España,tras Suiza,tiene la mayor altitud media de Europa.

Un saludo.


----------



## Rizzos

Hola Gallinero.

De acuerdo en varias cosas. 

1.- Como he avanzado soy de Cuenca (una de las provincias más frías de España), así que estoy deacuerdo en que en España hace frío y creo entender a lo que se refieren. 
2.- También he dicho en mi mensaje que en la mayor parte de España se le llama aguanieve a la nieve derretida.

A lo que me refería en mi post, es que aquí, dado la altura, las bajas temperaturas y un viento helado comparable al mismísimo cierzo. A veces, la lluvia al caer se convierte en hielo.
Es mucho más suave que el granizo, ya que es mucho más pequeño, no cuaja al caer al suelo, o muy raramente lo hace (y en ese caso lo llamamos nieve).
Tal vez porque no conocemos otra palabra, o porque en español no haya un término exacto para este fenómeno, aquí le solemos llamar aguanieve, por eso advertí en mi post que podía ser un regionalismo y que en otros sitios no se entendería bien.

Un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

De acuerdo con Gallinero que el aguanieve poco tiene que ver con el grésil. 


> 2.- También he dicho en mi mensaje que en la mayor parte de España se le llama aguanieve a la nieve derretida.


Pero el _grésil _es esta misma aguanieve vuelta a congelar antes de llegar al  suelo.
El aguanieve moja, no "pincha".
_Cellisca _o _cimarra _parecen ser los términos más apropiados, cellisca es más conocido (la palabra) que cimarra.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## MmeMauve

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> De acuerdo con Gallinero que el aguanieve poco tiene que ver con el grésil.





Cintia&Martine said:


> Pero el _grésil _es esta misma aguanieve vuelta a congelar antes de llegar al  suelo.
> El aguanieve moja, no "pincha".
> _Cellisca _ o _cimarra _parecen ser los términos más apropiados, cellisca es más conocido (la palabra) que cimarra.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 

Hola:
Grésil: _"__précipitation de granules formés de neige et de cristaux de glace" _(CNRLT).
Según el DRAE, "cimarra" viene de "cimarrón", así que no me parece muy adecuado. Quizá su uso con este sentido se ha generalizado... no sé.
Para cellisca, el DRAE dice que es un "temporal de agua y nieve muy menuda, impelidas con fuerza por el viento". Sin embargo, la definición de _grésil _no menciona lo de temporal o viento fuerte... 
Aguanieve es agua mezclada con nieve, según el DRAE.
_Je suis perdue !_
De todos modos, me parece que cellisca es lo que más se acerca.
Si alguien conoce el término exacto, se lo agradecería.
Merci beaucoup


----------

